# Mnemonic for Abdominal Quadrants



## emtb29 (May 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I am the proud creator of the following mnemonic, intended to help people remember which organs are in which abdominal quadrants.  Let me know if you have any suggestions for improvement.


*Right Upper Quadrant*
Largely liver, gallbladder, tail of pancreas, right kidney with adrenal gland

L	L	G	P	K

Look lascivious!  Go play Kamasutra.


*Left Upper Quadrant*
Stomach, spleen, head of pancreas, left kidney

S	S	P	K

Slowly, sweetheart.  Play Kamasutra.


*Right Lower Quadrant*
Large/Small Intestines, right ovary (if female)

I	O

In and Out.


*Left Lower Quadrant*
Large/Small Intestines, left ovary (if female)

In and Out.


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2012)

What about the appendix? Bladder? Uterus?


----------



## abckidsmom (May 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> What about the appendix? Bladder? Uterus?



That's why I just learned the anatomy instead of tricking my way trough it.


----------



## emtb29 (May 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> What about the appendix? Bladder? Uterus?



I left the bladder and uterus out of the mnemonic on purpose, since they are midline - but seeing as how they are indeed there in the abdomen and could be causing a problem, I realize I should find a way to work them in without assigning them to a specific quadrant.  Maybe start the whole thing off with an   imperative:  "Be Undressed", "Be Ultra_________", "Be Unabashed" "Be Unbound" or "Be Unamerican" or "Beyond Umbilical." 

As to the appendix, that's my big whoopsie . . . maybe the RLQ mnemonic changed to In . . . . Ahhhhhhh . . . . Out.

Thanks for the lift assist!


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> That's why I just learned the anatomy instead of tricking my way trough it.



I don't think using those little devices means you don't learn it.

I am the queen of making totally convoluted weird little tricks that make sense only to me.... and I'm pretty frickin' smart, so I'd say I learned.


----------



## Veneficus (May 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I don't think using those little devices means you don't learn it.
> 
> I am the queen of making totally convoluted weird little tricks that make sense only to me.... and I'm pretty frickin' smart, so I'd say I learned.



and humble too


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2012)

Humble? Isn't that a pie?


----------



## FourLoko (May 25, 2012)

I just remember RUQ - Liver/Gallbladder and and LUQ Stomach/Spleen. I find myself randomly pointing to those quadrants and reciting the organs to remind myself.


----------



## emtb29 (May 25, 2012)

*New and Improved*

Ah, well . . . . 

Be Unconventional
Live Lasciviously!  Go Practice Kamasutra
Slowly, Sweetheart.  Practice Kamasutra.
In, Out.
In . . . . Ahhhhh . . . . Out.

Bladder Uterus (Midline)
Largely liver,  gallblader, pancreas, kidney (RUQ)
Stomach, Spleen, pancreas, kidney (LUQ)
Intestines, Ovary (LLQ)
Intestines, Appendix, Ovary (RLQ)


----------



## Martyn (May 25, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Humble? Isn't that a pie?


 Best eaten cold...oh, isn't that revenge?


----------

